# Help! Rocket R58 having pressure stability issue and odd noise.



## nickmorrisrdg

My R58 is a few months old. After about a month i started to notice the pressure gauge showing eratic behaviour, accompanied by some sort of rattling noise when in operation (this machine is really quite quiet when operating normally) - its now making quite a racket by comparison.

I took a video and showed it to Jordan at Bella Barista. Rocket apparently thought it was a pump issued, so a new one was ordered. When the machine got back to bella barista, Jordan couldn't replicate the pressure issue, but found a loose nut believed to be the cause of the noise. The issue was put down to maybe some trapped air near the OPV.

Machine duly sent back - and was fine for the first day.

Now the problem is back!!!

See the video: 




The sound is quite clear, and the noise seems linked to pressure fluctuations - so have a good listen, anyone with a good ear.

I'll be in touch with Jordan at BB to see what to do next, but feel like it might be useful to have some input from the forum in case anyone has any bright ideas??? It is one think to have a problem with my machine, and another to be told nothing is wrong...!!!!

Thanks very much,

Nick


----------



## nickmorrisrdg

Well, just to update: Bella Barista - brilliant as always, just swapped out the machine for a new one - no more messing around.

Many thanks to Jordan / BB for great customer service.


----------



## El carajillo

Great pity they did not do the same with my Verona:confused:


----------



## 4085

Frank, have you replaced it yet then?


----------



## CallumT

Probably learnt their lesson, was going to say looks like an OPV related issue or bypass valve on the rotary.


----------



## El carajillo

dfk41 said:


> Frank, have you replaced it yet then?


No I have not, just wondered why the differing actions? I still like the Verona ,shame it was a Friday PM model.


----------



## coffeechap

To be honest I think they will change out any machine provided they do any warranty work or get the machine back off the customer, without the customer doing work themselves.


----------



## El carajillo

They were quite happy for me to do the work and I more than happy for them to check my work when the had it back (tottaly professional) where is the difference?


----------



## coffeechap

Frank I really am not sure, usually they are pretty good on customer service and have always been open fair and transparent in any dealings that I have had with them, I can't comment on your situation.


----------



## Glenn

Lets not second guess the service aspects of Bella Barista (or any supplier)

Please discuss any issues directly with them. Only they will be able to advise why there is a different approach

Please note that I am not defending anyone as the totality and circumstances of issues from both parties are not known (and do not need to be aired on an open forum)


----------

